

VMware moves into mobile virtualisation - bdfh42
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/communications/0,1000000085,39547412,00.htm

======
bayareaguy
Where's the benefit in this? Is mobile platform hardware evolving so fast that
the only way to keep existing code working on new devices is to simulate the
old?

